# Taxes in Uruguay - very neeb questions



## swarog (11 mo ago)

Hello,

Any expats living in Uruguay on this forum?

I'd like to get some very basic understanding of taxes in Uruguay for expats. I've read some information online though it seems to be a bit contradictory sometimes. These are very general questions, please be understanding, I'm at the beginning of my journey.

Supposedly if one establishes a company in Uruguay then all income sources coming from outside of this country are exempt from tax. Does it has to be a ltd company or can I be a sole trader? If this has to be a limited company then does it have to include Uruguayan citizens? If I work remotely for an EU or US based company does it coult as an outside income?

I heard that when one becomes an resident there is a possibility to 'negotiate' a tax exemption for 11 years or lowered tax rate of 7%. Is there any truth in that? If so, then is it only for people with significant capital invested in the country?

Do you know some trusted source that could help with answering such naive questions?

Thank you for all the information you can spare!


----------

